# Bye bye ice :(



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Its been raining here pretty much all day. it was a pretty good ice season. Time to get the fly rod out and get back to the streams.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Not yet, ice will still be around on the bays for a few more weeks. Just watch strong off shore wind.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Its been raining here pretty much all day. it was a pretty good ice season. Time to get the fly rod out and get back to the streams.


I'm on my way out to Woodland in Brighton I hope it's still safe..


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

it will be safe with 16 inches of ice last week it wil take more than a day of rain to kill it.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

SPITFIRE said:


> it will be safe with 16 inches of ice last week it wil take more than a day of rain to kill it.


Thanks I'm going to see what I can do.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

it should be ok for the next couple days but then its suppose to warm up and get more rain.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

post back on ice when you get back


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

The best ice fishing of the year is just starting IMO.
Some people like first ice, but "Last Ice" rules in my book.
Nothing better than sitting on the ice when it's 40, catching too many fish and getting a sunburn. lol
I think I'll make it until the usual March 15th this year on certain
Oakland county lakes.
The weather thru next thursday looks perfect.

Mattt


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Its not over yet it will take a lot more then rain and thin ice to get me off that hard water


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

best fishing of the year is coming up...we'll be on the ice up here for the rest of the month ..


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

i dont know where some of you get your weather forcasts at but from what i see we have no more than mid 30s for highs and 20s or less over night lows. as said before, 1 day of rain wont wipe outthe ice. we should have at least another week and hopefully more. i agree that its time to use your head,and your spud, as conditions will be going down but i get kind of tired of all the nay saying couch fishermen. if you are not comfortable on the ice stay home, leaves more room for the icefishermen/women to clean up on some of the best fishing of the season. I'll bet these are the same guys that we pass when going out for the afternoon/night bite coming off saying, no fish in this lake. I know, rant,rant. to all you real icefishers, seeyou on the ice and lets all be safe


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

I know im not done fishing!!! I feel like i haven't even started. Its just hard to get out when its dark when you get out of work and have a new baby at home to leave w/ the wife. I told her last night she might not even see me this weekend.:lol:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

At least 2 more weeks now in Southeast Michigan if not more IMO.
The best icefishing of the year is just starting!
The weather forecast looks perfect.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

just watch the shore ice and high current areas..but other then that i bet i still find at least a foot on the lake im going to tomorrow...dont fear guys.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

muddman55 said:


> i dont know where some of you get your weather forcasts at but from what i see we have no more than mid 30s for highs and 20s or less over night lows. as said before, 1 day of rain wont wipe outthe ice. we should have at least another week and hopefully more. i agree that its time to use your head,and your spud, as conditions will be going down but i get kind of tired of all the nay saying couch fishermen.


I understand your feelings and I think that some people are just ranting here because they can. They are doing nothing more than letting out a bit of frustration because the weekend they had planned might not work out the way they had hoped.

But, at the same time you do bring up a good point. We are becoming more and more a society that is afraid of its own shadow. How many people drove off to work and spent about 2 minutes all day in the open air. The rest of the day is spent in the house and then the car with the windows rolled up all the way. Then their work hours are in buildings with windows that do not open.

They see a bit of rain and figure that the world as they know it has ended. All the ice is going to melt on the lakes because the ice on the edge of their driveway melted.

As outdoorsmen and women some people have to spend more time watching the sky and the trees and the birds and animals and less time watching the weather on the TV or on some web site. It is a lot more fun to enjoy the outdoors when we spend time in it observing what is happening instead of listening to weatherman's interpretation of a computer model.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

shawnfire said:


> post back on ice when you get back


 
Woodland had 10 inches of solid ice. The top 3 inches is all slush. Fun to walk in! Fishing was real slow I was all over the place from 8:00  5:30 maybe caught 10 fish all day!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

forget this thread. Im goin ice fishin tommorow.

I new that the rain wasnt goin to kill the ice before i posted this thread but thought it would mess it up a little bit more then it did. just meltded the snow.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

like i said at the begining it wasnt going to hurt it,and ill be out in the morning on monday


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

headed out in about an hour manitou lake, shiawassee co. will post this evening. 10pm or so. have agood one Don


----------

